# What's going on?



## Murkrow (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 13, 2015)

AND SO I CRY SOMETIMES
WHEN I'M LYING IN BED
JUST TO GET IT ALL OUT
WHAT'S IN MY HEAD
AND I, I AM FEELING A LITTLE PECULIAR
AND SO I WAKE IN THE MORNING
AND I STEP OUTSIDE
AND I TAKE A DEEP BREATH AND I GET REAL HIGH
AND I SCREAM FROM THE TOP OF MY LUNGS
WHAT'S GOING ON?

AND I SAY, HEYEAYEAYEAYEAH
HEYEAYEAH
I SAID HEY, WHAT'S GOING ON?


----------



## Negrek (Dec 13, 2015)

If you follow Butterfree's tumblr, she mentioned someone was performing some sort of low-grade attack on the site, hitting a couple of pages over and over again every few seconds. This was accompanied by a script that would automatically register thousands of new accounts on the forums. opaltiger caught this pretty early on the first time it happened and turned registration off, and Butterfree deleted the ~2,000 accounts the bot had made and set up some countermeasures against the person spamming the site.

I realized yesterday that registrations were still off (presumably why we haven't had new members for several weeks...) and turned them back on. This was a bad idea! I turned them off again.

So it's not currently possible to register on the forums, and I imagine it'll stay that way until Butterfree figures out what's up with the registration bot.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Dec 13, 2015)

Is this also why the Online Users stats list 9000+ active members on some days, and ~70 on most days? I've noticed that every once in a while.


----------



## Negrek (Dec 13, 2015)

A whole bunch of bot-guests flooding the board (trying to register and failing) could be the source of that, yeah.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 13, 2015)

I'd like to see the word lists the names are being generated from. They seem delightfully eclectic. (And quite often, things I can actually see someone calling themselves!) MissionLivermorium? MixtureMaybe? MixtureMaybe is what my first band is going to be called.


----------



## Eifie (Dec 13, 2015)

I really liked WorrisomeSnout and WhoopRavioli.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 13, 2015)

Maybe we should do some sort of verification thing? Like the way the old forums used to lmao


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 14, 2015)

There's just so many good usernames here though. ChunksWoman? DoublePony? MergeMustache? GolferIncrease? HonkyPeak? IrregularHernia? MongolianColon?

Someone _please_ make a mafia choice game with roles based on these names.


----------



## Flora (Dec 14, 2015)

Personally I dig KneecapsCracked, ConcaveCapitalist and LatvianStyle.

(I don't know why this is happening here of all places, but it is so freaking hilarious)


----------



## Eifie (Dec 14, 2015)

Flora said:


> Personally I dig KneecapsCracked, ConcaveCapitalist and LatvianStyle.
> 
> (I don't know why this is happening here of all places, but it is so freaking hilarious)


Ooooh, Latvian Style! That's my favourite style!


----------



## Autumn (Dec 14, 2015)

LhotseCorpsucle
GalliumThreatened
FashionBooby
InfluenceWheel
MacabreAny
GiraffeVolvox
MembraneSmug
LogoVolkswagon
JaialaiAffine
MosquitoeRichochet
MilitaryCliche
LesionsSitesearch
KnowledgeTumors


----------



## sanderidge (Dec 14, 2015)

_gallium threatened

military cliche

knowledge tumors_

I can almost appreciate this art


----------



## Negrek (Dec 14, 2015)

Okay, I think I fixed it. User registration is back on for now.

Presumably Butterfree will be deleting all those extra accounts in the next couple days, so you'd write down any particular favorite usernames you want to remember.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 14, 2015)

we should all temp change our names to one of them though


----------



## Autumn (Dec 27, 2015)

the many members are present


----------



## Keldeo (Dec 27, 2015)

Altissimo said:


> the many members are present


I guess you could say they're HereSuddenly?


----------



## Autumn (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 27, 2015)

Vipera Magnifica said:


> Someone _please_ make a mafia choice game with roles based on these names.


I had a dream where Superbird actually _did_ make this into a mafia game.


----------

